# Fox-face Pomeranian?



## Chroniko (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry if this is a silly question. :redface:

I was wondering if it was possible to find a Pomeranian with a fox face/long snout (and perhaps on the larger side)? I've been researching tons of dog breeds this year ~trying~ to narrow it down to a few that would fit me best (it's surprisingly hard!) and also looking for good breeders who are responsible and do appropriate health testing. 

In my searches I've come across a few images of oversized, fox-y looking Pomeranians. I was super curious if there was any way to find a reputable breeder who does all the good things that a show breeder would...aside from following the standard. Personally I find the fox/spitz look more appealing. I know choosing a breed shouldn't be about looks but to me the fox type looks more healthy, not as fragile or looking like it will need all it's teeth pulled at some point due to a short muzzle.

Would it be possible to find something more along these lines?


















(Pom mix? I still love this guys look. He was up for adoption some months back unfortunately I'm not in the market for a dog...I still decided to save his photos anyway. :redface: )

Thanks for reading~


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Have you had a look at the German Spitz Klein? Or Kleinspitz as I know it....


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah the Pomeranian is a part of the German spitz family, and they're referred to as zwergspitz. The next size up is the kleinspitz 

Otherwise you can go through a rescue and adopt a BYB Pom. They are pretty common.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Going with a breed IS about the looks though... Aside from that most toy breeds are relatively the same and serve no function other than pets lol. A rescue pom might be for you


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Kayota said:


> Going with a breed IS about the looks though... Aside from that most toy breeds are relatively the same and serve no function other than pets lol. A rescue pom might be for you


I tend to disagree with this just because there are distinctly different personalities even in toy breeds. Poms definitely have a distinct personality from Chis or Paps. Poms are fierce and full of sass with a happy, perky, stand-off-ish personality. Chis I find are much more cuddly/affectionate and tend to be shyer. Papillons are peppy and sweet but gentler and more people-pleasing than Poms.

Spitzes are very distinct from spaniels or other companion breeds (as are those breeds from spitzes and others, etc.).


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kayota said:


> Going with a breed IS about the looks though... Aside from that most toy breeds are relatively the same and serve no function other than pets lol. A rescue pom might be for you


Different toy breeds have VASTLY different personalities, they're not all the same at all.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

taquitos said:


> I tend to disagree with this just because there are distinctly different personalities even in toy breeds. Poms definitely have a distinct personality from Chis or Paps. Poms are fierce and full of sass with a happy, perky, stand-off-ish personality. Chis I find are much more cuddly/affectionate and tend to be shyer. Papillons are peppy and sweet but gentler and more people-pleasing than Poms.
> 
> Spitzes are very distinct from spaniels or other companion breeds (as are those breeds from spitzes and others, etc.).


I agree with this.

OP, what you like is the puppy mill look. Well bred poms don't look that way. Fortunately, there are tons of puppy mill poms that need homes, so adopt the foxy-faced pom of your dreams! (However, there is no excuse for buying a puppy mill dog just because you prefer the look. That's not okay.)


----------



## Chroniko (Oct 18, 2014)

I really appreciate you guys taking the time to respond 

Yeah honestly it does seem that it's highly unlikely to find a fox face without going through an unscrupulous breeder or a mill, which I know would probably not be a good idea...plus I don't think I'd want to support sketchy mill-like practices anyway. Rescuing seems like it might be the best option, unfortunately that type doesn't seem very common even on adoption sites (mainly lots of labs and pits or pit mixes in my area).

I was looking into Kleinspitz, though I wasn't sure if they were totally different than Poms (temperament-wise?). I had seen people trying to call their large Poms Kleinspitz instead, and a lot of folks didn't really like that (implying that there are much more differences than just size).

Do you guys think a Kleinspitz (or perhaps even Mittelspitz) would be a good alternative?


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I kinda like the old school or fox face Poms,but yeah would recommend looking at Poms or Pom mixes in shelters or other small spitz types. Less exaggerated dogs with not enough real working/sporting purpose are now pretty much backyard bred dogs,kind of sad.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Chroniko said:


> I really appreciate you guys taking the time to respond
> 
> Yeah honestly it does seem that it's highly unlikely to find a fox face without going through an unscrupulous breeder or a mill, which I know would probably not be a good idea...plus I don't think I'd want to support sketchy mill-like practices anyway. Rescuing seems like it might be the best option, unfortunately that type doesn't seem very common even on adoption sites (mainly lots of labs and pits or pit mixes in my area).
> 
> ...


They will have similar base temperaments but they will vary a bit depending on the specific breed.

Also note that depending on where the dog comes from, even rescues will vary in temperament.

My dog was very Pom-like (I have a Pom mill rescue, most likely mixed with Chihuahua), but his "Pom" mill buddies were softer and less cocky than him.

No dog is the same, which is also something you should keep in mind 

In general, though, upbeat enthusiasm, with some independence, and a slightly stubborn streak is what you will see in most spitz types 

I definitely think other spitzes will be a good alternative for you though


----------



## Chroniko (Oct 18, 2014)

taquitos said:


> They will have similar base temperaments but they will vary a bit depending on the specific breed.
> 
> Also note that depending on where the dog comes from, even rescues will vary in temperament.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the input taquitos!  I hope this isn't creepy but I loved your Meeko photo thread. When I was initially learning about dogs and breeds I started lurking this forum for some months reading a bunch of the posts(and saw your thread). He's stinkin' adorable! That is all. Haha

Thank you for the input though. I will definitely try to take that into consideration. I had been looking into spitz type breeds recently but I know that theres no way I'd be a good fit for most of them (especially as a first time owner). So I thought a companion breed like the Pom would be the best choice for a newbie. But if German Spitz aren't all that different (for the most part) I might have to look into them. Unfortunately after doing a quick search there doesn't seem to be many, if any breeders in the US. I'll have to try Canada next perhaps.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Chroniko said:


> I appreciate the input taquitos!  I hope this isn't creepy but I loved your Meeko photo thread. When I was initially learning about dogs and breeds I started lurking this forum for some months reading a bunch of the posts(and saw your thread). He's stinkin' adorable! That is all. Haha
> 
> Thank you for the input though. I will definitely try to take that into consideration. I had been looking into spitz type breeds recently but I know that theres no way I'd be a good fit for most of them (especially as a first time owner). So I thought a companion breed like the Pom would be the best choice for a newbie. But if German Spitz aren't all that different (for the most part) I might have to look into them. Unfortunately after doing a quick search there doesn't seem to be many, if any breeders in the US. I'll have to try Canada next perhaps.


No, it's not creepy at all! The thread is there for others to enjoy ^_^ And thank you! I think he is one of the cutest dogs out there, but I'm not biased or anything... hehe 

Don't sell yourself short! If you do enough research and feel that you can take on the challenge, then go for it. I feel that the spitzy personality has more to do with what you're willing to put up with/what you want in a dog as opposed to how much experience you have  

Yes those breeds are a bit rarer to find. How about American Eskimo Dog? It's the German Spitz just renamed in the US due to anti-German WWII sentiments


----------

